# Tegu Poop Thread (for academic reasons only)



## Chuey (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi folks, 
So just wanted to ask a favor if you could submit some poop shots from your Tegu along with the Tegus' age and what their mainstay diet consists of. 

For comparison sakes I'm just trying to figure out if my Tegu has healthy poops or not. Depending on what he eats it can be very runny diahrhea like (scrambled eggs) to very moist but solid poops turkey only to a mix if he eats a combination scrambled egg, turkey and fish. 

So if you can can I see some pics of some poops?


----------



## Tupinambis merianae (Mar 31, 2009)

What a funny question. This is not my tegu but I think its what you want?
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUTxZ7Z2kBw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUTxZ7Z2kBw</a><!-- m -->


----------

